# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل غرفة ملابس في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الأولي من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل غرفة ملابس

غرفة رقم 1 



غرفة رقم 2



غرفة رقم 3



غرفة رقم 4



غرفة رقم 5



غرفة رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل باب و أجمل غرفة نوم

تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*تم التصويت*

----------


## نشــــوى

طبعا تم التصويت  ::

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

هو ليه التصويت ظاهر  :: 
مين أختار أيه ؟
 ::

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا ايدى تعبت واعصابى تعبت من التصويت ده هههههههههههههههههه

بس يلا خليها علينا المرة ده  :good: 


وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

علي فكرة غرفة رقم 3 هي هي غرفة رقم 4!
زاوية الصورة بس اللي مختلفة
تم التصويت

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



ملاحظة هاااااااااااااامه 


الغرفة رقم (3) ... هي نفسها الغرفة رقم (4) 

ولكن الفرق هو اختلاف زاوية التصوير !!!!!!!

فهل هذا لا يخالف شروط المسابقة بعدم التكراااار

أرجو التوضيح ..... ودمتم في رعاية الله وأمنه .









مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## Amira

*تم التصويت*

----------


## loly_h

*تم التصويـــــــــت*

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصويت

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تششششششششششششش
تمممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## bedo_ic

تم التصويت
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

و صوت كمان

----------


## سوما

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## عزة نفس

:f2:  تم التصويـــــــــــت  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تم التصويت

----------


## somaaaa

تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تم التصويت

----------


## أم أحمد

تم التصويت بالتوفيق للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]تم التصويت ،،،

وربنا يوفق الجميع

أطيب امنياتى ... وخالص تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## taro2a1

*تم التصويت، يالهووووووي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تم التصويت

----------


## a_leader

تمااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (25):  :Girl (25):

----------


## emerald

:y: 

تم التوصيت.

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويت

----------


## ورد جوري

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم التصويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـت

----------


## a_leader

تم التصويت
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

موضوع جميل
تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------


## ليلة عشق

تم التصويت

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت

----------


## اسكندرانى

تم التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

تم الاختيار ...
كل الشكر لبوكى على مجهودها الجميل  :f:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## مظلوووم

الفيل فى المنديل
وكل عام وانتم بخير  ::

----------


## tota_momen

تم التصويت 
بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## heba_ic

تم التصويت .......
بالتوفيق

----------


## sandrela

تم التصويت

----------


## جراح عميقة

*تـم التصويت ..
وشكرا للذوق الراقي ..*

*أماني ..*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تممممممممم...

*

----------


## just_killer

تمااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيكم كلكم ما شاء الله شايفة التصويت شغال تمام  :good: 

*********************

دلوقتي انا وصلتني رسالة تفيد بأن هناك أعضاء لها أكثر من عضوية بتشارك في التصويت
بصراحة استغربت و قلت ليه يعني الموضوع بسيط و الهدف منه كلنا ننبسط ليه حد هيعمل كده

بس طبعا من منطلق مسؤليتي عن المسابقة و الموضوع أحب اوضح للجميع 
انه سيتم مراجعة الآي بي الخاصة بالأعضاء المصوتين في المسابقة 
و اتعشم أن لا أجد اكثر من عضو بنفس الآي بي و يكون الموضوع مجرد شك في غير محله من صاحب الرسالة 
لأن ده طبعا مخالف لقوانين المنتدي قبل ان يكون مخالف للمسابقة 

*********************

و يلا اللي مش صوت يلحق لسه لغاية آخر اليوم
دمتم بكل خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أبو منار

تم التصويت
شكرا

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تقريبا خلصت مدة التصويت 

يكفينى شرف المحاولة 

ومعذرة على التأخير 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

بارك الله فيكم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

